# What scope at a moderate price?



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

feel free to tell why and experiences, model and such. if u choose "other" please tell why and what brand/model. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Most of the $200-$300 scopes are relatively comparable IMO. (except burris and BSA uke: )

Nikon has excellent customer service, and ive heard Vortex does too. Ive also heard Leupolds customer service sucks, but than again, I dont know anybody thats actually had to use it as those things just last forever. 

Im sure someone will take a :sniper: at my last statement. :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I chose Nikon, I have several of their scopes and have had good luck with them. I know a couple of guys running Vortex and they are happy with them.

Leupold used to be the gold standard, I had a number of Leupold scopes, they are all gone, replaced by Nikon. I had an issue with one, and dealing with their customer service.........well, lets just say that the experience was a bit less than enjoyable. :roll:

Yeah, I know, lots of people have had good luck with Leupold, I didn't and I'll never own another leupold product.

As I recall, Plainsman has also had issues with their customer service department.

huntin1


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys! it seem the only people that use leupolds are people with money or outfitters and stuff, in my opinion. and just throwing this out there, it seems that not many ppl on here shoot swarovski optics?


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I picked up a Mueller Tac II for just under $300 last winter after doing a bunch of research and comparing.. I also have a Nikon Buckmaster and a Luepy VXII. Daylight you can't tell the difference between any of them. Nightime (looking down a dimly lit neighborhood street) the Mueller was clearly the best in clearness and brightness....the other two where good as well, but the Mueller was better. I did this in each power from 3-9 in each scope so I was comparing apples to apples.

Sitting on top of my .308, have done box tests and it tracks true. I also compared it to the Weaver Grand Slam, a Vortex, a Sightron, and a couple of others....all in daylight....none really rose above or below.

The only dis-advantages the Mueller has to any of the scopes I mentioned above is the eye-relief. IMO the VXII and Buckmaster has more. The Mueller also does not have an AO where mos of the other do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Thanks a lot guys! it seem the only people that use leupolds are people with money or outfitters and stuff, in my opinion. and just throwing this out there, it seems that not many ppl on here shoot swarovski optics?


Swarovski? No, not many people with money or oufitters and stuff on here I guess! :rollin:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

hahahaha. i believe you pay for good glass, but damn, it gets outrageous with those names on it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Check out the Schmidt and benders or Hendsolt if you want to see spendy glass.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Or just about anything from US Optics and Nightforce.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I gave Bushnell a vote as at the $300 area, you start to hit what was once the lower Bausch and Lomb scopes.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

IMO, as long as a scope is a fixed power, it's hard to make a bad brand choice. I have two Bushnells in 4X, one Redfield in 2 3/4 X, one Leopold in 12X and one Weaver in 6X, and every one of them works just fine. With variable powered scopes, it's a roll of the dice, when it comes to quality.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Not when buying from a quality company


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I've owned variable powered scopes from Bushnell, Redfield, and still have a vari x 3 from leopold and every one has had problems with the view in the higher power settings not being as clear as in the lower power settings. Fixed power scopes from the same three companies, no problems. Fixed power scopes usually cost less and are lighter in weight than their variable powered counterparts.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Some thing is wrong with them than. There is no reason that claarity should change form low to high power. Field of view will be small of course but image should not be changed. If fixed powers were the end all br shooters would be all about them as they are the most picky individuals in the shooting world. Have to have options to adjust for the mirage and conditions that change minute by minute. Not being a leupy fan at all even the varix 3 i have used were clear through all power ranges with proper paralax adjusments and some times you need to dial down for the mirage. Seems you have some thing going on in the inside of the scopes like lense not being indexed right or some thing if clarity is an issue at higher powers


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I would imagine that if a bench rest shooter was experiencing a scope problem, he or she could change scopes right there at the range. My fixed power scopes are for hunting where I sometimes can get closer or farther away from game if need be. Also, while I can't speak for others, I do not carry a spare scope with me in the field, to use if something goes wrong with the one I have. I'm sure there are good variable scopes available, but they cost more than fixed powered models from the same manufacturer, and are heavier. My opinions are based on many years of trouble free shooting with fixed power scopes and nothing but trouble with variable power scopes.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I would imagine that if a bench rest shooter was experiencing a scope problem, he or she could change scopes right there at the range. My fixed power scopes are for hunting where I sometimes can get closer or farther away from game if need be. Also, while I can't speak for others, I do not carry a spare scope with me in the field, to use if something goes wrong with the one I have. I'm sure there are good variable scopes available, but they cost more than fixed powered models from the same manufacturer, and are heavier. My opinions are based on many years of trouble free shooting with fixed power scopes and nothing but trouble with variable power scopes.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry, I sent the last post twice.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dont remeber but pretty sure when at the line not allowed to make a scope change. Plus it would be to hard to mount exactly the same poi would change and a hand full of other problems. Lighter and cheaper are the only plus for a fixed power. Quality variable powers are as reliable more versital. For my hunting/shooting styles fixed just do not fit the bill. Just this year shot a doe at 25 yards then ten minutes later shot one at 512 so i need that versatility. I dont hunt/shoot with any one with fixed power any more and have not had issues that were realted to the variable power. I will stand by the statement that if your clarity is changed by changeing power on the scope it is broke or just junk to start with.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

can you even get dust covers for a swarovski for $300?

I am looking at the Bushnell 4200 Elite.

Does anyone know if someone makes a decent 4X scope anymore?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Yep butler creek will fit just fine, and swarovski are not even in the top ten of scopes with usefull features. Clear as hell but other than that why pay that much when schmidt, hennys and night force and a list of others provide so much more. 4200 nice glass reliable tracking, look on midway and such some times they have big discounts at certain times on those. Only thing is the CS can be suspect at time


----------



## Old School (Oct 4, 2008)

I see some places are offering the Leupold VXII for $239 for Christmas and Black Friday specials. Cabelas being one of them. Leupold also makes the Redfield scopes now in their Oregon plant and they seem to have the same amount of eye relief and offer the same forever warranty. I can't see any difference when looking through the Redfield in comparison to the VXI. The Redfield standard price is $159 and I'm seeing the VXI's on sale now for $179 for the holidays.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If I had to choose one of these, I would have to take the Vortex, as long as it is a Viper. I prefer not to shoot any thing less than an IOR, but once you shoot higher quality scopes it is hard to go back to the lower quality stuff. I would love to get my hands on a USO or S&B just to see how much, if any, better than my NF they are.


----------



## James1979 (Jan 6, 2018)

Vote Vortex. I have Vortex Optics Strike Eagle AR-BDC Reticle (MOA) SE-1624-1. It's so good


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

James1979 said:


> Vote Vortex. I have Vortex Optics Strike Eagle 1 6x Scope AR-BDC Reticle (MOA) SE-1624-1. It's so good


 I have the same scope James.


----------

